

Why age in software is bullshit - ayers
http://scripting.com/2014/07/15/whyAgeInSoftwareIsBullshit.html

======
collyw
You may have data warehousing experience but you don't have experience in big
data. You used Berkely DB ages ago, but don't have experience with Reddis. Why
would you use Python on the server side when you can use NodeJS?

~~~
pron
Do you really think that the new software components are that revolutionary?
At best, they're an evolution of older ideas, and an experienced programmers
understands the reasons for that evolution. At their worst, they're a re-
implementation of old ideas that have failed, only their implementors didn't
have enough experience to know that.

~~~
herdrick
That was satirical.

